# Robert Pattinson & Cast of “New Moon” pose for EW Magazine at Comic-Con, San Diego Aug. 7th ´09 – SHQ 11x



## hansen (17 Sep. 2009)

Robert Pattinson, Kristen Stewart, Ashley Greene, Taylor Lautner, Kellan Lutz, Nikki Read & Rachelle Lefevre pose for EW Magazine at “Comic-Con”, San Diego Aug. 7th ´09 (Photos by Michael Muller)


----------



## General (17 Sep. 2009)

für deine Robert Pics


----------



## doriszka90 (17 Sep. 2009)

great photos! danke!


----------



## Tokko (17 Sep. 2009)

Besten Dank für die Pics.


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2010)

Er hat schöne Augen


----------

